# Presto box sale. What are you getting? What do you recommend?



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

So Presto is having their box sale again.

I have Uchida's Schubert sonata cycle, Ashkenazy's Rach symphony cycle, Jarvi's Prokofiev symphony cycle and a few small compilation sets in my shopping cart. I'm curious to see if anyone else is planning on getting anything or if anyone else highly recommends any of the boxes on sale.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll probably wait until closer to Xmas before having a good look!
Of the three boxes you mention, I have the Ashkenazy 3-disc Rachmaninov symphony set and it is absolutely marvellous.


----------

